
Two New Zealand psychologists study how childhood shapes later life - chmaynard
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/02/two-psychologists-followed-1000-new-zealanders-decades-here-s-what-they-found-about-how
======
chmaynard
From the article: "Caspi, generally not a forward man, looked over at
Moffitt's poster and was dazzled by her science. 'You have the most beautiful
data set.'"

